# Midwest Furfest - Looking for Roomies!



## Melee85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to these boards, but I've been a fur and a member of the main FA website for several years now. Just thought I'd get that outta' the way in case you notice my post count of only being "1".

I came to the FA forums as I am currently seeking for people to room with me at Midwest Furfest this November. I have a friend going as well but I need to find at least two other people to keep accommodation costs down. Unfortunately I'm not having much luck finding any one on the main website, so I thought I'd ask around here. Is there any one willing to room with a furry coming all the way from Scotland?  If you wanna discuss it with me in private, feel free to send a private message my way too!

I'm looking for people to room with me between Thursday to Monday (18th-22nd), let me know if you're available for those dates!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 23, 2010)

If you're looking for roommates, you should probably list some basic rules like the following:

- No drugs/alcohol/smoking in the room.
- No inviting people over for sex.
- Hygiene.
- Dress decently.
- I'm taking the beds.
- No being drunk/high/f-ed up or coming back as such in the room.


----------



## Melee85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Actually, you've just gone and done it for me XD Those would pretty much be the rules I would guess, yeah.


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there! I'm looking for a room to crash in for MFF! I'm a female artist from PA. Non smoker, good hygeine, pretty quiet. PM me if you like


----------



## Melee85 (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, I no longer need anyone else to room with me. Feel free to close this thread


----------

